

Finally, find out: was the zero really reinvented in India? - kamaal
http://scroll.in/article/667632/Finally,-find-out:-was-the-zero-really-reinvented-in-India?

======
thekevan
Is it just me or do both of the oldest instances of zero being mentioned
seemed to do just that, mention it. There is no discussion on this crazy new
number of 0, it is just included in whatever else they are talking about.

This doesn't seem like invention, but everyday use of something that has
already been invented.

